# Raw Wheat Vs Malted Wheat



## rosswill (3/3/09)

I've been using a bit of raw wheat in my brews and find it throws a bit of haze. Does malted wheat to this to the same or lesser extent?


----------



## Fourstar (3/3/09)

minimal haze is created by malted grain wheat or barley, the haze you are getting is starch haze due to the grain being unmalted.


----------



## jeremy (3/3/09)

Fourstar said:


> minimal haze is created by malted grain wheat or barley, the haze you are getting is starch haze due to the grain being unmalted.



Meaning the unmalted grain is not having all of its starch converted?


----------



## Fourstar (3/3/09)

jeremy said:


> Meaning the unmalted grain is not having all of its starch converted?



Exactomondo!


----------



## rosswill (3/3/09)

Thanks


----------

